# WAGO PFC200 (0750-8203) mit e!COCKPIT



## marlik83 (1 September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wage aktuell den Umstieg von Codesys v2.3 auf die Version 3 bzw. e!COCKPIT von WAGO. Die Grundeinstellungen und auch die Basiselemente für die Webvisualisierung klappen soweit. Es wird jedoch etwas "dünn" an Informationen wenn etwas mehr Details bzw. Informationen benötigt werden. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich wenig Dokumentation zum Einlesen. Die integrierte Online-Hilfe schneidet viele Dinge nur an, geht aber nicht ins Details.

In der Codesys V2.3 gab es z.B. die Variable CurrentVisu. Diese kann ich zwar bei eCOCKPIT aktuvieren, kann aber keine Variable finden. Auch ein Zwanghafte Umschaltung der Visualisierung auf ein Bild ist in einer Schaltfläche möglich, aus Strukturiertem Text heraus ist jedoch nichts zu finden ob das geht. Bisher konnte ich auch in einigen Foren nichts dazu finden.

Aktuell funktionieren ein paar wichtige Features wie z.B. Alarmlisten und Trends ebenfalls noch nicht ganz... Ich denke das wird mit dem nächsten Patch kommen.

Meine grundlegende Frage an die Community wäre:
- Habt ihr Webseiten mit Dokumenten um sich mehr mit der Codesys V3 zu beschäftigen?
- Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme mit eCOCKPIT aktuell?
- Was für Bibliotheken nutzt ihn in eCOCKPIT bisher?
- Gibt es von WAGO fertige Bibliotheken bzw. einen Überblick? Anwendungshinweise konnte ich bisher nicht wirklich finden.

Vielen lieben Dank für jeglichen Input!


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (2 September 2015)

Hallo marlik83,

um die Variable CurrentVisu nutzen zu können muss die Bibliothek "VisuElemBase" hinzugefügt werden, danach ist die System Variable vorhanden und kann wie gewohnt verwendet werden.
Soll diese auch innerhalb der Web-Visualisierung aktiv sein, so muss diese wie von Dir beschrieben im Visualization Manager aktiviert werden.

Einen Überblick der vorhandenen Bibliotheken findest Du im Installationsordner von e!Cockpit (Documentation) dort sind in den Release Notes von e!Cockpit die vorhandenen Bibliotheken aufgeführt.
Dokumentationen zu den einzelnen Bibliotheken findest du entweder in der Online Hilfe oder wenn Du die Bibliothek aufrufst im Bibliotheksverwalter.


----------



## marlik83 (2 September 2015)

Hallo,

okay danke, schau ich mir gleich an! 
Gibt es sonst noch ein paar Infos/Hinweise für Umsteiger von Codesys v2.3 auf eCOCKPIT? Hat wer Empfehlungen?

Gruß,
marlik83


----------

